# Tsunami destroyed Atlantis?



## Allegra (Apr 20, 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/6568053.stm

*The legend of Atlantis, the country that disappeared under the sea, may be more than just a myth. Research on the Greek island of Crete suggests Europe's earliest civilisation was destroyed by a giant tsunami.* 

(*Timewatch: The wave that destroyed Atlantis is on BBC Two at 2100BST on Friday 20 April, 2007.)*


----------



## Talysia (Apr 20, 2007)

That's interesting to read.  I might watch that.  Thanks, Allegra!


----------



## j d worthington (Apr 20, 2007)

Ah, very interesting indeed. Whether or no this is the origin of the Atlantis legend, it is certainly fascinating... and it is possibly the best contender we've seen yet....

Yes indeed... thanks, Allegra


----------



## mosaix (Apr 20, 2007)

There was a program, I think it was Horizon on BBC2, a couple of years ago that lay the blame on Santorini. And when you look at the hole left in Santorini by the eruption it must have been a hell of a big bang. The suprising thing, considering that the Med is almost land locked, is that there isn't more evidence elswhere of the aftermath.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 20, 2007)

This is an old theory- the volcano blowing up on Santorini being the source of the wave?

I think the big problem is treating Atlantis as a place in actual fact - we have a couple of references, placed in a metaphorical context, which has been rewritten by popularist writers ever since into some weird 30th Century space port.


----------

